# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Detreomycyna 2%

## maślanka

Czy ktoś używał tego na trądzik? Jakie są efekty?

----------


## oreczka

Dermatolog przepisal mi tę maść i zastrzegł żeby używac tylko punktowo. Nie było efektów, więc poszłam do drugiego lekarza. On mi powiedział że trądziku nie leczy się punktowo i przepisał mi co innego. Więc jeśli wyskakuje Ci coś sporadycznie wielkiego to może i wystarczy Detreomycyna 2%.

----------

